# Removing Bees from a Home in winter?



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

wait until spring.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I would wait until spring. That will also give you more time to read up on your removal. Steer clear of someone trying to talk you into doing something that is not generally weather conducive. If you try to remove them this time of year and are unsuccessful transferring the queen, the colony not be able to rear and successfully mate a new queen.


----------



## KennyB (Apr 22, 2016)

That is what I told them was to wait till spring. I removed a swarm from under their neighbors mobile home this summer. They are sending me pictures of the location of the bees. They said when it rains it is washing honey out of the hive. So if need be should I try to protect their hive at the current location till I can move them this spring?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If the bees are actually in the walls, soffits, or whatever and water is getting in to wash honey out, then the leak is their big problem and needs immediate attention. A tarp for, example, could be put in place without disturbing the bees too much. The bees can wait.


----------



## KennyB (Apr 22, 2016)

whiskers said:


> If the bees are actually in the walls, soffits, or whatever and water is getting in to wash honey out, then the leak is their big problem and needs immediate attention. A tarp for, example, could be put in place without disturbing the bees too much. The bees can wait.


Thanks for the reply that is what I told them.

Thank You
Kenny


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

The weather is going to warm up next week. No reason you can't knock it out then. The bees in Texas are more likely to stay in the new equipment when removed and relocated in the winter. They have no other options. In the spring, they can very likely abscond. I try to keep winter removals to days above 50. But they have much greater success.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

KennyB.,Have you seen the pictures to asses the situation? When you write, they want you to come and get them, does that mean they want you to work for free?


----------



## KennyB (Apr 22, 2016)

I haven't heard anything back from them. They never sent the pictures.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

everyone wants a free removal. Sometimes they have already tried to get rid of the bees by spraying them. 

I would strongly caution them against spray if they contact you again, and you should realize that a removal can sometimes take a really long time and that unless they are the direst charity case whatever you charge is going to be a lot less than an exterminator would charge for the same bees.


----------

